# Recommend Breeders in S. MD or N. VA Please



## spur0701 (Jan 7, 2010)

Can I get any recommendations for breeders in Southern Maryland or Northern Virginia?

I unexpectedly had my dog pass this last weekend, I'm currently deployed to Afghanistan and was missing him as it was.....he was lab/chow mix and I know I can't replace him but want to fill the void somewhat.....I return in 2 months and have been trying to scope out potential breeders via the net and have been reading a lot of the "Choosing Breeders" and "Choosing a pup" guides. I live in Southern Maryland and am looking for a large short hair female GSD for family companion/protection but would also like the option to do some Schutzhund training. 

Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated. I've already started talking to Misty Ridge Kennels in New Windsor, MD if anyone has had any experience with them.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

misty ridge would be joyce b. right? she has very nice dogs, i used one of her males as a stud years ago~ her pups are now priced out of my league....but if you have the money and like what she has to offer go for it!


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

Imp-cen kennels in VA I believe. I saw one of their dogs at westminster and he was wonderful. Thank you for your service.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Imp-cen appears to be American showlines. So probably not a good option as the op expresses interest in Schutzhund.
No personal experience with Misty Ridge and hard to get enough info from their website to make a judgement.
Probably some of the board members in the area would know.


----------



## spur0701 (Jan 7, 2010)

> Originally Posted By: dresdenmisty ridge would be joyce b. right? she has very nice dogs, i used one of her males as a stud years ago~ her pups are now priced out of my league....but if you have the money and like what she has to offer go for it!


A couple of supplemental questions then, from my research so far I thought I would be looking at about $1500 on up. I know prices vary but what's the median these days? Also, any future breeding......will I be asked to forfeit any future breeding rights on males or females?


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Most likely you will forfeit any future breeding rights on either a male or female UNLESS you and the breeder agree to the "breeding" price of the pup via contract. Also, don't try and cheat your way out of paying the extra "breeding" price by not neutering/spaying because then you'll be giving up your rights to the puppy's papers.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Most good breeders sell their pups on limited registration.
Then when the pup clears health certs and has the agreed on titles the breeder will lift the limited and your dog can then be bred


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

And I'd run away very fast from any breeder selling puppies for more money for "breeding rights"


----------



## spur0701 (Jan 7, 2010)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.Most good breeders sell their pups on limited registration.
> Then when the pup clears health certs and has the agreed on titles the breeder will lift the limited and your dog can then be bred


Ahhh....that sounds more than fair, thanks Barb. I understand the health aspects but what about titles? I'm interested in exploring Schutzhund training, but nothing more than that. 

Also, after reading some of the other threads in this forum I would feel comfortable in have a reputable breeder making a choice for me and shipping the pup in......am I missing any aspects in that regard?


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Most good breeders sell their pups on limited regestration WRONG.
This is a total myth. You can not judge a breeder solely on whether they sell their pups on limited regestration!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't think Barb was judging a breeder, I agree w/ her, if the dog clears the criteria, then full registration is granted. 
Better to give a limited to be sure your kennel name/reputation as a breeder is intact, if a buyer decides to make unethical choices with one of your pups. 


> Originally Posted By: spur0701Also, after reading some of the other threads in this forum I would feel comfortable in have a reputable breeder making a choice for me and shipping the pup in......am I missing any aspects in that regard?


I would be comfortable having a pup shipped, as long as I had a relationship w/ the breeder, and researched as much as I could before putting a reserve on a pup. This <u>link</u> has what to look for in a good breeder, and you can also see their purchase information on the site. 
And Thank you for serving!!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: larrydee33Most good breeders sell their pups on limited regestration WRONG.
> This is a total myth. You can not judge a breeder solely on whether they sell their pups on limited regestration!!!


I have read and re-read the posts. I fail to see where anyone suggested a single trait as the basis for judging the quality of a breeder?

I agree with Barb, and might phrase it this way. It is a common characteristic of good breeders to sell their pups with limited registration. Once the dog demonstrates breed worthiness, then full registration, ie breeding rights, is provided. Breed worthiness, for a working line GSD, would be a herding or schutzhund title.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

This seems preety clear to me as to what she is saying. I totally disagree with this statement.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Thank you Jane and Wayne for understanding what I was trying to say last night, I must not have said it well.









I did not mean in anyway to say that there is one single thing that makes a breeder a great breeder. It's many things that makes a good breeder. But again, and I feel pretty strongly here, it's not someone that just throws a couple of dogs together and sells the pups.

As for shipping, I'm with Jane. I'd have a pup shipped in a heart beat (In fact will, if I can ever get myself in the place to have another pup!) from a breeder I trust, and that trusts me.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you for clarifacation.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Larry, I'm with you on this one, not sure if I'm a good breeder if limited registration is a partial criteria.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Wayne02 It is a common characteristic of good breeders to sell their pups with limited registration. Once the dog demonstrates breed worthiness, then full registration, ie breeding rights, is provided. Breed worthiness, for a working line GSD, would be a herding or schutzhund title.


 I disagree, especially with the last sentence. 

I don't like one way roads. I don't like when buyers have to trust breeders but breeders do not reciprocate. 

Actually, I don't have a problems with limited registration except that it often comes with the requirement to neuter the dog which I would do only for medical reasons even if the dog is never bred.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My take on it is, If I were the breeder and granted full registration with my kennel name on a pup, then the buyer went and bred said pup without doing proper health/temperament clearances, or bred the pup before maturity, offspring may have issues that would ultimately come back to my kennel. 
I'd rather my puppy owners do proper health/temperament testing to be sure the genetics were worth passing on to future generations, or not if they didn't pass the criteria.
If the contract would expect you to neuter, then you don't have to sign it or buy from that breeder, there is a choice.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Clifton We have gone round and round on this whole limited regestration thing here on this forum.
I don't buy it. As you know take a look at Germany how many breeders over there use limited regestration? Far and few between if any!!

A quick story illustrates my point. A year and a half ago a good friend of mine on this forum who has been on here for years and myself were each looking into buying a pup.

She told me I'm going with this breeder. I looked at the puppy contract and told her she had to be completely out of her mind to sign that thing. She had no rights none what so ever. What if you can't keep the puppy what if the pup has health problems etc on and on. Everything is at the breeders discretion everything except you paying in full for the pup.
Well to make a long story short the pup had serious health problems right from the get go and the breeder denied it. She wanted a dog she could title this pup just didn't have the temperment even though the breeder said the pup did again on and on.
Well I hated to say it but I told her I told you so. She tried to post on here the story and it was deleted. You should have seen the e-mail she sent me about this breeder Whew was she mad.
But she had no rights the breeder held all the cards. What do you do then? Light a candle at church and pray not bad advice.
Maybe she will see this and chime in. But when you have serious problems like this and you sign a limited regestration please tell me what do you do?


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlMy take on it is, If I were the breeder and granted full registration with my kennel name on a pup, then the buyer went and bred said pup without doing proper health/temperament clearances, or bred the pup before maturity, offspring may have issues that would ultimately come back to my kennel.
> I'd rather my puppy owners do proper health/temperament testing to be sure the genetics were worth passing on to future generations, or not if they didn't pass the criteria.
> If the contract would expect you to neuter, then you don't have to sign it or buy from that breeder, there is a choice.


Jane, of course everyone has a choice. Aren't we in 'Choosing a breeder' section?









If I were a breeder I'd rather make sure that my puppies go to good homes. I would do everything possible to research the buyers and then I would TRUST them. It would be very hard for me to view my clients as potential abusers of my puppies. If I saw some red flags then I would not sell them a puppy and I would not rely on any contracts.

If they would break my trust then I would take care of the consequences of MY decision to sell them puppies. 

But as I said, I don't like one way roads.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

larryydee, I don't see what your story has to do with limited vs full registraton? It has to do with a breeder who did not honour her contract, or the spirit in which the contract was signed. 

I'm with Jane here - more important that you have a good reciprocal relationship with the breeder - check for references, get feedback from others who have dealt with this breeder, etc. Not that it guarantees anything, but you as a buyer have to do your part. 

I'm okay with either way - limited or full, sorta silly that people take a limited registration as a personal insult. I think breeders have a right to try and protect their good name and not want some week-end yahoo undo all their hard work and reputation by going ahead and breeding a dog they got without health clearance, or without demonstrating proper drives and temperament through the process of titling. A good breeder will take the buyers plans for the puppy into consideration, and good breeder work with the buyer to come to a mutually satisfying outcome. I actually would lean more towards a breeder that does do limited only as that tells me that they care about the puppy they sell past the time that money exchanges hands. 

And I have a very strong feeling that Cliff only sells his dogs to people he feels he knows very well and are on the same page as him when it comes to rearing a dog, and dealing with the dog in an ethical way. 

More than the paperwork, what makes a good breeder stand out is the relationship they have with the buyer. My breeder sells on limited, but to have an AKC puppy registered by the Canadian Kennel Club, I needed full registration - which I got, no problem, because we have a mutually respectful relationship.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Castlemaid
> And I have a very strong feeling that Cliff only sells his dogs to people he feels he knows very well and are on the same page as him when it comes to rearing a dog, and dealing with the dog in an ethical way.


 I wonder what prevents other breeders from doing the same?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Not knowing enough people at that personal level? Not having all those contacts? 

The limited is just a safety net, among many other safety nets. It shouldn't be used as the defining item that separates good breeders from bad breeders, and that is what some people are trying to do. 

What I really don't agree with, is selling "breeding rights" for more money. How do you know when looking at an 8 week old which one is breed worthy, and which on is not? Same exact puppy, going for more because of different paperwork?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Some breeders don't have a waiting list for their pups, and then have 4~ left over 16 week old puppies to deal with. So, they aren't as choosy as to who their pups go to. Of course those pups will be sold with full registration.
Kennels with many litters on the ground selling "Champion Bloodlines" or "World Class", AKC registered, people think they are getting the best because they do no research, but that contract sure looks good. 
Sorry OP to get your thread derailed...


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

sent you a pm


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, if a breeder is not good in making contacts and developing a network of personal friends than I guess he or she wont' stay in touch with the new families either, and won't develop his breeding program further. Red flag









I just liked how instantaneously Cliff received a free pass (which he absolutely deserves







).

Sorry OP, enough joking around.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Limited registration is an additional safety net, no more, no less. It is there to protect the dog, bloodlines and breed as a whole. Period. No other reason. It is not meant as an insult to the buyer, though obviously if a buyer feels that way or is against limited registration for some reason, they can find plenty of breeders willing to sell pups without it.

I know a lot of breeders, myself included of course, who use limited registration. It certainly doesn't mean that they do not properly screen clients or develop relationships with clients, or that they are not highly selective regarding who they sell too. The ones I know certainly are and sell to people who share their outlooks and values.. or so the people say. I add that last part because sometimes people can lie and can fool a breeder. I think anyone who's been breeding for a while has had it happen at least once, despite their best efforts. Limited registration is just one more thing a breeder can do to help protect the pup in those rare cases when a bad apple gets through the screening.

And sometimes, people change over the years. The person who had no interest in breeding when they got the pup, suddenly gets interested in breeding down the road. Maybe after a couple years of participating in SchH or some other sport, and having people tell them they have a great dog and should breed it, they decide they want to give it a try. Maybe many years down the road when they realize their dog won't be around forever, they decide maybe they should breed it and get a pup so as to "always have a piece of that dog".

Or maybe something comes up and they decide to sell the dog or can't keep it for some reason. They've got someone who wants the dog. Maybe the breeder doesn't have right of first refusal also in the contract, or the owner decides to ignore it, or they talk to the breeder and explain the situation and the breeder screens the person they want to sell the dog to, and everyone agrees it's a good route to take... but then the new owner decides to breed the dog. 

There are any number of situations that could arise. Limited registration just helps protect the dog and the bloodlines from indiscriminate breeding.

As far as limited not being utilized in Germany. Well of course not. For starters, the expectations and willingness to accept responsibility of most buyers in Europe is far more realistic than many buyers here. But the biggest reason, quite obviously, is that in Germany titles and health testing are required for breeding and registering offspring. Breeders don't need to utilize something like limited registration because the national breed club already has. Over here, absolutely nothing is required for dogs to be bred and produce registered offspring. So breeders do what they can to protect their pups and bloodlines because no one else will.

I find it very odd that some of the people who will bash AKC for having no requirement of breeding credentials and strongly favor dogs from countries and bloodlines where those breeding credentials are imposed by the registering body, have such a negative attitude toward breeders who try to accomplish the same thing in absence of anyone else stepping in to do so. Is the beef just that here it's individual people rather than some almighty dog club???

I also wonder how many people who accuse breeders of disrespecting or distrusting their clients by using limited registration would be willing to buy a pup without a warranty or anything else in writing. Isn't the American demand for a warranty disrespecting and distrusting the breeder in the same way?


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Chris Wild
> I also wonder how many people who accuse breeders of disrespecting or distrusting their clients by using limited registration would be willing to buy a pup without a warranty or anything else in writing. Isn't the American demand for a warranty disrespecting and distrusting the breeder in the same way?


I would absolutely buy without warranty if it were a breeding I wanted and the breeder I wanted to support and build a relationship with. 

I agree with your last sentence. I think the problem with all those registrations/warranties is that no one trusts anyone. Everyone expects to be screwed in the puppy transaction by the other party so the precautions need to be taken, and the worst has to be assumed. (Just look a few posts above how Jane paints breeders who don't offer limited reg.). If this is truly the state of GSD affairs right now than I feel sorry for all of us including our dogs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't expect to be screwed if I have done my homework, if I haven't then, my bad, I deserve it. 
You are right Oksana, & I would also buy without warranty, but it is awesome to have breeder support. 
The big kennels that have several litters on the ground at once, don't even know or really care where their progeny end up, or will PTS if they are returned that make the state of GSD affairs what it i$. 
BUt then again some of the BYB's are just as guilty, so I can't just blame the big ones...


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I have bought Benny from the same breeder as my last GSD, who passed in May. I would buy another from her in a heartbeat without a contract because I have relationship of trust with her. I trust her knowledge,love and dedication to the breed and her morals. We have been e-mailing for the past several days and she has answered so many things for me and taught me so much.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GSD07
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Castlemaid
> ...


Volume


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Doc


I expect more from you! You're no fun!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

First, I don't feel anybody has to give me a pass, I just have an opinion like anybody else. I look at statements for their merit and either I agree or disagree. The statement said basically,"most good breeders.....limited registration", I don't find that to be true. I find that some "elite" breeders feel the need to do so,(and I don't mean elite negatively), but that doesn't necessarily translate as good to me. I catergorize limited registration just like I do guarantees. Don't believe in them!! Period! That's just me!! Doesn't mean others are wrong for it. When I buy a puppy, I let the breeder know that I realize they can't guarantee hips and elbows, so they don't have to worry about me being some distraught unrealistic owner busting their chops about how the pup turns out. It is what it is and what happens is what happens. I have had pups that I have purchased not work out but I have only informed the breeder for their record keeping and it is what it is. Don't badmouth them or make a fuss....there are no guarantees in first place, breeding isn't a science, and anyway once I buy a puppy I take full responsibility for the dog from that point onward. This is basically the european mentality, I try to be consistent with it on ownership issues. So as a breeder there are a host of overkill things I read that you must adhere to, to be a "good/responsible breeder. I smile and continue to breed for what i have learned gives me the best chance of producing good dogs. For some I won't meet their standards, but that's okay, I don't seek approval from others for what I do, I try to provide quality German Shepherds.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

GDI....pretty freakin awesome.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree with Clifton. 
As far as I am concerened he is right on the money. 
A lot of the so-called good breeders use limited regestration that is their right. The problem as I see it a lot of buyers have no idea what they are signing.
I have owned German Shepherds for over 40 years and never bred a one of them.

I run like crazy when some breeder says I use limited regestration.
A lot of breeders on here put forth the proposal that limited regestration is the holy grail. Since they exert a lot of control of this forum this false assumpation has taken hold here.

The buyer puts himself between a rock and a hard place signing this document. Oh I forgot one thing the buyer must pay in full and assume all fiancial and humaine responsibilities for the pup but when push comes to shove and is up against it the breeder sits in their ivory tower and says I don't agree with this read your contract. I have control over this or that. As I said before what does the buyer do? I can't tell you how many times I have seen this right here on this forum.
My reply is read the document before you sign it if you have to bring it to an attorney. He will tell you you are completely out of your mind if you sign that thing.
Yes this is the unfortunate state of affairs buying a pup hs come. to.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: larrydee33I run like crazy when some breeder says I use limited regestration.
> A lot of breeders on here put forth the proposal that limited regestration is the holy grail. Since they exert a lot of control of this forum this false assumpation has taken hold here.
> 
> .


I just imported an awesome female bred in Slovakia. The few I sell out of this litter will have limited registration. I will release if and when the owner has hips checked. Now the reason I do this is to protect my dogs from folks who buy strictly with breeding in mind and do not care about hips or temperament. In my part of the country that can be a lot of folks. I have never had a problem with it and have never had a complaint. Our breed is in trouble and I will not contribute to it by selling anything to anyone without restricting the regsitration. That is what is wrong now....


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

my 2 cents for what it's worth)

when I'm looking for a dog(puppy) I'm not looking at their guarantees..they are only worth the paper they are written on in my opinion.

If I'm interested in a dog, I'm looking at the dogs involved, I'm not looking to breed. I am looking for sound temperament and good health (and whatever I'm planning on doing with the dog if it suits me) .

While I am looking for a responsible breeder, I don't much care about lifetime support (tho it's nice to be able to keep in touch w/them) , I'm not looking to 'blame' anyone should the dog turn out not what I expect/want.

I've hopefully done my homework and gotten exactly what I'm looking for,,a good dog..


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I think it time to go back to recommending breeders to OP in Md or Va. Don't want to see thread take on life because of "my" views. 
I tend to do things based on the way things were done forty years ago when I was introduced and educated about the breed. Why?? Because "Collectively" the breed was in much better shape than it is today. You didn't have people taking exceptions to justify the norm,and the reasons for the dogs existence, thus breeding practices followed, were different. 
Things have changed and evolved but I have chosen not to, so I don't have website or advertise nationally .
So let's help this person find a dog in their area...peace!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I liked Cliff's post too... at the same time I bought my last dog on limited registration and have no problem with it...if a buyer doesn't understand well then that was their responsibility...also agree with Diane


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Boy this thread certainly has taken a turn? It started with recommendations and now has turned into a contract debate!!

To the original op might be worth while to visit the kennel you originally listed when you get back in town if your wanting a german showline.. get a feel for the breeder, the dogs and her kennel.

From my experience if your looking for a working line shep.. only a few in the state I would talk with, if your looking to get into SchH.. If your looking to have a dog shipped your possibilities are endless!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Well, with all these posts, I'm sure spur0701 has learned a little bit about contracts anyway! 
Good luck in your search/research spur0701!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Doc


Its like having a chainsaw, and not cutting down any trees with it.....you are no fun!


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Alls I know is that you can still breed a dog with a Limited AKC registration, you just can't register the pups with the AKC.


----------



## spur0701 (Jan 7, 2010)

I certainly appreciate everyone's feedback and opinion on the limited registration and breeding issue. I don't have any experience with GSDs or breeding GSDs......but after reading everyone's response I think a limited registration (to include how it is written and structured), if a breeder uses one, would just be one more element I would take into account when making a decision to chose a particular breeder. I wouldn't think I would have any problem with a limited registration if the conditions were specific and not subjective....such as only breeding after a specific age, heath certs....and maybe if a working line attaining a certain title such as SchH1 or SchH2. 

I'm kind of looking at it as Chris Wild says that it's there to protect the breed......the only other reason I could see a breeder using it would be to retain control of a line (and hence their name and reputation)....or to limit supply and keep prices high but don't see how that could be that effective. Is there any flaw in that thinking?


----------



## spur0701 (Jan 7, 2010)

But back to recommendations on breeders......anyone have any feedback on:

http://www.vondersauk.com/

They are located in SC but were previously located in the DC Metro area. 

Also, back to what I believe would fit my situation and wants the best: a large short hair female GSD for family companion/protection.....but would also like the option to do some Schutzhund training....however, is a dog more adapted to working going to not be as well suited as a family companion? Can a good breeder help me select a pup that will split the difference?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I think there is a member here with a vondersauk puppy (Tetley's Mom?), but does not post often. I'm partial to working lines, and I think you will have a better chance of finding a mellow working line appropriate for a pet that can still dabble in Schutzhund than in finding a show-line dog that will work for you in Schutzhund. If you feel that a show-line would fit your situation better, make sure that you find a breeder that actually works and titles their own dogs instead of sending the dog away for titling. If they work and title their own dogs, they will be taking care to breed for workability - if they delegate the task to some other entity (like sending the dog to Germany for titling, where they are often rushed through the training and the titles are dubious), then the breeders will only be focused on breeding mainly for conformation, and the opportunity to gain valuable insight into the temperament of their dogs is lost. 

There are a few working line owners on the board who bought easier, lower drive working line pups to be mainly a companion dog, then later on decided to try out this Schutzhund stuff, and their "pet quality" dog really shined! My own experience in our club is that show-lind GSDs just . . . dont want to!! They don't want to track, they don't want to do obedience, and they don't want to do the protection stuff . . . all very disapointing and frustrating especially for a beginner. But then again there are Show lines that do very well and even go on to compete at high level - but these are from breeders who train and compete with their own dogs, so they really care about breeding for working ability. 

As for the debate against full and limited, that is up to you, and what is important to you. It seems to me from having read similar discussions on this board, that people who are against limited are mostly against a breeder having that control over them. But I think that if someone does not have any plans to breed their dog, then full vs. limited should not make a difference, and if someone is serious about breeding, and serious about doing it right, then they would, all along, plan to OFA, train and title and make sound decisions about their future breeding choices, and if they are going to do all that, they would meet the conditions to have the limited registration upgraded to full anyways, so what is the big deal? 

Limited registration has nothing to do with keeping the supply low. Do you have any idea how many GSDs are available? How many breeders, both reputable and not are out there? How many pure-bred GSDs die in shelters everyday? What did I read in an other thread? over 7000 pure bred GSDs on petfinders in the USA alone? UNWANTED GSDs. These are the ones that are listed on the internet - how many more are languishing and dying in shelters, or are being re-homed through private effort, or are being dumped in the middle of no-where that never get brought into those statistics. With that number of GSDs out there, the limited is not to keep the supply low, as the supply far exceeds the demand, with so many dogs looking for a home, but the limited is one way the breeders try to NOT be part of this huge problem of too many dogs, not enough good homes. 

If price is an issue, you will find that in general working lines run from around 1000 to 1500 dollars, while show lines usually run from 2000 and up. 



> Quote:Also, back to what I believe would fit my situation and wants the best: a large short hair female GSD for family companion/protection.....but would also like the option to do some Schutzhund training....however, is a dog more adapted to working going to not be as well suited as a family companion? Can a good breeder help me select a pup that will split the difference.


Yes, a good breeder will be able to match you with a puppy that fits your situation. And a good breeder will also work very hard to rectify a sitution that isn't working out. I have working line that is just a perfect house dog, super-sweet and gentle with the cats, gets along great with my older female (who is not that good with other dogs), will mellow out and settle in the house when things are slow, and works his heart out for me when playing and training, shows great potential for Schutzhund, and not doubt when he matures, he will be impressive, but still the kind of dog you can take into a group of five years old and have him love every minute of it. He is solid as a rock, no noise sensitivity at all. I have taken him to watch horses in a riding arena, and watch kids doing hockey practice in an indoor rink, and he just watches with interest, no fear, no worry, no inappropriate reactions. 

And to be fair, my first puppy from this breeder did not work out. He hit adolescence and all H broke out. He was not the same dog I started out with. My breeder (even though she has a multi-page contract, and normally only sells on limited), went to bat for me - as opposed to the story that larrydee related about another breeder. She took the dog back, had it evaluated, is placing him with law enforcement (he'll love it there!), and I got another pup that is EXACTLY what I want in a GSD! Nothing is guaranteed, but having a respectful, trusting relationship with your breeder is really more telling than what the paperwork says.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

There is another member with a vondersauk pup: Smith3. Maybe you could pm them and ask?


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

We have a von der Sauk pup in my training group and I have a litter mate to this same dog (repeat breeding of Kimbo/Quenta) in for some training.. Also a good friend will be getting a Dana/Kimbo pup this month..


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

> Quote:Also, back to what I believe would fit my situation and wants the best: a large short hair female GSD for family companion/protection.....but would also like the option to do some Schutzhund training....however, is a dog more adapted to working going to not be as well suited as a family companion? Can a good breeder help me select a pup that will split the difference?


Depends on the bloodline. Personally,I think you would be better off with a West German showline,like the website you are looking at. Now, that being said, showlines are perfectly capable of schutzhund or anything else. I have handled them on the street and there are lots out there working for police agencies. Again, it depends on the bloodline. The problem with some working lines are they can be hard to live with. I have a Czech male that was far too much for his original owner. I love him and am finishing his narcotic detection training. BUT I love high drive hardheads. LOL All litters have those individuals that would be better suited for a companion than for work. Someone with a nice working line litter could choose for you. I have a litter due next week that I would probably never place with an inexperienced handler. Find a breeder who also TRAINS dogs. Those are the folks who can judge the pups and guide you in your selection.


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

Haus Juris in Northern VA (Nokesville). http://www.hausjuris.com

My landlady fell in love with shepherds after meeting my dogs and promptly went to this breeder. She got an impressively gorgeous and smart puppy a few months ago (a Liedo son). The breeder is very knowledgeable and involved in conformation showing and training (OB, SchH, tracking). 

She has many stunning dogs--owns Liedo, who is the 2009 USA Sieger. Actually she has a couple of slightly older pups available on her website last week, they were about 12 weeks or so and I believe there were females. She had an imported longcoat male pup available that I'd sell my soul for on there also. I'd give her a call and ask about them. She also has a new litter planned.

Good luck in the search! Unfortunately we probably won't be puppy shopping for at least 4-5 years.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I met a Haus Juris puppy in Petsmart last year, asked them when they got puppy,(12 months), they said Va. I asked if it was Haus Juris, she arched her eyebrows and said yes, how did you know. I informed her this kennel has a good reputation for nice temperament and her puppy certainly showed the same. She beamed. (Hey showline people give me my props...LOL)


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

I have a Haus Juris female- black/red- a Liedo progeny and she is the greatest.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

triordan said:


> misty ridge would be joyce b. right? she has very nice dogs, i used one of her males as a stud years ago~ her pups are now priced out of my league....but if you have the money and like what she has to offer go for it!


We have a MistyRidge pup. He is 7 months old now. Joyce seems to breed for good stable temperaments. We told her that we were interested in schutzhund but weren't trying for top titles. We weren't interested in showing the dog or breeding. We did want a dog that would be obedient when we went out hiking and doing dog sports but not so strong that it would be difficult living with him in our house. 

So far we are very happy with our pup. He loves working in the training field. He loves hiking going out and about with us. And as he matures he settles down nicely in the home.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

pinkanml said:


> Haus Juris in Northern VA (Nokesville). Welcome to Haus Juris German Shepherd Dogs
> 
> My landlady fell in love with shepherds after meeting my dogs and promptly went to this breeder. She got an impressively gorgeous and smart puppy a few months ago (a Liedo son). The breeder is very knowledgeable and involved in conformation showing and training (OB, SchH, tracking).
> 
> ...


+1 on Haus Juris for the reasons stated above. 

I have a Charly-Gotcha pup that is 4 months old. He has a wonderful temperament, is very confident, super smart, and one handsome fella. He is showing a nice drive (food and toy) but also has a great off switch.

Of course, I am biased but I did a bunch of research before selecting Haus Juris. 

Megan, the owner, and her team regularly compete, offer all kinds of training at their site and are supportive of the new owners. 

I am already thinking of getting a second GSD from them but know that it is best to wait a couple of years before doing so.

Best of luck in your search,

Michael


----------

